# 1951 Schwinn Phantom Just got and looking for parts



## npence (Jul 19, 2010)

A 1951 Schwinn Phantom Im looking for a set of S2 rims, Nice Chrome Fenders, Chrome original tank, schwinn Grips, WW Tires, rear tail light and reflector and a nice chrome sprocket and crank. for this Bike 






[/url]


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice bike...i`d clean it up and ride it around like it is until you gather all the parts. Enjoy.


----------



## npence (Jul 19, 2010)

it is an awesome rider. if it was original paint I wouldnt touch it but it isnt so thought I would restore it.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd just restore what u have and keep it original


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 20, 2010)

FRIENDLY WARNING -- Watch out when gathering parts -- very pricey -- everyone has done it -- the initial investment is fairly cheap -- you will nickle & dime yourself gathering the parts -- the rims may come back (razor blade + bar keepers friend + 2 hours of labor) if they don't the go for up to $200.- shipped -- the tanks are all over the board ($75.- to $175.- shipped) -- original tail light ($25.- to $200.- shipped) -- fenders re-pop w/ nice chrome - or - original fenders with good original chrome ($125.- to $300.- shipped) --  rear reflector ($25.- to $100.- shipped) -- nice chrome sprocket & crank ($50.- to $125.- shipped) -- seat re-pop or restored ($150.- to $250.- shipped) -- you can offset the money by selling the items you take off of course -- but I am guilty as the rest for gathering too just like the next guy - but - when I finally got my pieced Phantom together it was just that - pieced together - patina on everything was different due to the simple fact that all the parts weathered the existance in a different ways - so the paint was all different colors & wear & so was the chrome -- & when you find nicer items for your build they make the rough items stand out even more -- So my personal solution is to be smart when collecting & restoring bicycles to their original glory or full on restoration - is to find a bicycle as complete as you can in the condition you want to have it in -- yes it is usually a bigger hit on the wallet -- but a lot less heartache & headache in the long run -- I saw that bike on ebay -- it is a great start -- but a lot of time & money to make it a clean Phantom again -- ride vintage bicycles --- they are out there


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh -- Schwinn Typhoon Cord white wall Original or re-pop tires ($75.- to $175.- shipped) - Duro or grand tycoon off brand copies ar $10.- to $30.- a piece shipped


----------



## npence (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the Info I have been on the fence ever since I have got the bike. and Ive restored many and cost alot to find all the parts and restore them completely. might decide to part it out one day.


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 20, 2010)

if your going to restore the bike - use super nice original and n.os. parts - don't have the s2 rims rechromed, find nice original ones - the plater will buff the hell out of the rims to take-out the pitting and you'll lose all the detail of the knurls. don't use crappy schwinn reproduction parts - except maybe the pedals. most of the reproduction parts are not made exact to the originals - there's a difference if you compare them close-up.  be patient in your hunt for these parts. you'll pay alot for these original parts but it'll be worth it in the long run.


----------

